# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Tanya: UPS? Pengaman sewaktu listrik padam

## mrliauw

Waduh, listrik mati hampir setiap hari..   ::  
Terpikir sih mau pasang genset, tapi harus ada orang di rumah yang bisa mengoperasikan
Sedangkan yang auto-starter harganya muahal sekali
Nah, bagaimana jika pasang UPS saja yah..? 
Kepinginnya sih yang bisa untuk men-supply pompa air (Tsurumi 150w) dan pompa udara sekaligus (Yasunaga 60w), totalnya jadi 210w 
Tapi ternyata UPS nya gak bisa yang biasa, harus yang sine-wave, yang output nya berbentuk gelombang sinus supaya bisa men-drive motor/dinamo dengan sempurna
Dan supaya bisa back-up lebih lama, harus ditambah dg aki mobil, repot yah..   ::  
Mohon informasi dari rekan2, UPS apa yang cocok untuk digunakan di kolam?
Cocok spec nya, dan cocok harganya..   ::  
Thanks,
mrliauw

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

om. ini ada ups yg bisa 10 jam dengan pemakaian 150watt aja. harga 3.9jt
kata yg jual udah di test pake 1 cpu computer + 1 monitor   bisa 10 jam

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dharma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aqiel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

> saya baru beli juga. ups 1500va + accu kering 100AH   3,3jt.
> yg jual testing utk nyalakan 1 unit computer bisa 10 jam. saya blom test bisa berapa jam


Accu keringnya merk Hyundai ya Om...??? Berapa harga Om..?Kemarin ga jadi beli yg accu kering krn muahal he.he.he.he rencana mo nambah satu accu lagi jadi kalau abis tinggal ganti accu he..he.he...

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

> Ikutan sharing boleh ya oom.
> Mati Listrik..!!  kayaknya kalau di tempat saya enggak setiap hari, dan kalau mati paling lama selama saya tinggal disini hanya 8 jam, itupun baru sekali semenjak saya tinggal disini... he3x... Tapi walau bagaimanapun juga listrik alternatif sebagai backup hrs saya persiapkan utk koi kesayangan saya.... 
> Pemilihan listrik backup :
> 1. Pakai Genset, waah repot krn setiap max 4 jam hrs di-isi bahan bakar dan di-istirahat-kan paling sedikit 15mnt utk pendinginan, baru boleh dinyalakan lagi.. kalau matinya tengah malem, wah males banget bangunnya.... Kalau pakai yg bisa non-stop hidup 12 jam, wah gensetnya gede banget dan harganya mahal banget....
> 2. Pakai UPS atau Inverter, wah ini agak praktis, gak perlu nyalain atau matiin dan nungguin, semua serba otomatis, gak perlu isi bahan bakar, gak perlu suruhan pembantu/asisten dsb..... Tapi daya tahan hanya sebentar, trus gimana ngakalin-nya ya.... he3x...
> 
> Pada saat mati listrik, menurut saya yg paling penting adalah mempertahankan DO di kolam agar tdk berubah atau terlalu turun dr sebelumnya... Oleh krn itu menurut saya yg terpenting adalah AERATOR tdk boleh mati, krn aerator adalah salah satu yg dpt mempertahankan DO dikolam selain air terjun, arus,  dsb.... 
> Oleh krn itu UPS hanya saya pergunakan utk menyalakan Aerator yg konsumsi listrik-nya juga jauh lebih kecil dibandingkan dgn pompa.... 
> Alhasil UPS bisa bertahan lebih dari 10jam dan DO tetap terjaga kandungannya di kolam dan akhirnya koi2 tetap tenang berlenggang berenang di kolam tanpa stress dan tanpa dia sadari bahwa sebenarnya listrik mati..... he3x....
> ...


Setuju banget ama Om E Nitto.Saya juga lakukan hal spt yang Om Nitto lakukan. Saya sudah trial kalau hanya untuk hidupkann aerator plus lampu ama kipas angin  bisa sampe pagi dg inverter yg ada saat ini...

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> Pada saat mati listrik, menurut saya yg paling penting adalah mempertahankan DO di kolam agar tdk berubah atau terlalu turun dr sebelumnya... Oleh krn itu menurut saya yg terpenting adalah AERATOR tdk boleh mati, krn aerator adalah salah satu yg dpt mempertahankan DO dikolam selain air terjun, arus,  dsb.... 
> Oleh krn itu UPS hanya saya pergunakan utk menyalakan Aerator yg konsumsi listrik-nya juga jauh lebih kecil dibandingkan dgn pompa.... 
> Alhasil UPS bisa bertahan lebih dari 10jam dan DO tetap terjaga kandungannya di kolam dan akhirnya koi2 tetap tenang berlenggang berenang di kolam tanpa stress dan tanpa dia sadari bahwa sebenarnya listrik mati..... he3x....
> Selama listrik mati saya tdk pernah memberi pakan, dan akan saya berikan pakan setelah minimum 3-4jam setelah listrik hidup kembali....
> Sejauh ini saya tetap bisa tidur nyenyak walaupun baru bepergian jauh keluar kota tanpa takut Koi kesayangan stress atau bahkan mati krn listrik padam...


om eddy UPS nya berapa VA? kalo saya selama ini pake yang resun ac/dc sayang gelembungnya dikit tapi gapapa seh orang kolam saya kecil   ::

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ibnuyahya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> Kalau merk SUOER kalau aki penuh mati sendiri charge nya, om Harry...
> 
> Om mrliauw, saya coba sebelum inverter di pasang digital timer. Jadi setiap jam 18.00 sampai jam 22.00 sebagian dijalanin pakai aki.... buat menghemat listrik. Baru jalan 2 hari ini. mudah2an tagihan agak turun...


Good idea bro. Sekarang sudah ada beberapa home appliance yang menerapkan inverter untuk menghemat listrik.

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

> Originally Posted by arind
> 
> Kalau merk SUOER kalau aki penuh mati sendiri charge nya, om Harry...
> 
> Om mrliauw, saya coba sebelum inverter di pasang digital timer. Jadi setiap jam 18.00 sampai jam 22.00 sebagian dijalanin pakai aki.... buat menghemat listrik. Baru jalan 2 hari ini. mudah2an tagihan agak turun...
> 
> 
> wuih. resiko besar sekali
> lah pas udah waktu change to PLN dan lampu mati. ya bablas angin e


Gak ngono  om Bunta... masih ada senjata lain... rumah sebenarnya sudah pake genset 6000 watt jadi kalo pas kejadian begitu jadi genset nya yang supply listrik ke kolam. Untuk itu saya pasang switch ke listrik kolam. Jadi sumber listrik kolam dari PLN dan Genset. Kalau PLN nyala, timer inverter jalan buat hemat listrik. Aki habis otomatis di charge inverter, lagi nge charge PLN mati.... ya genset rumah yang jalan. Istilah sistem double cover   ::  
Alasan lain kenapa pake timer di inverter, krn ada studio recording di rumah yg saya pake kalau malam. listrik kolam + studio nyala bareng kadang suka drop kelebihan beban....   ::  

Kalo ga salah kata penjualnya inverternya charge nya 20A per jam. jadi untuk 100A bisa 5 jam...

Hope help

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

om harry, pas uji coba di gunakan untuk kedalaman air brapa cm om?

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

kalau memberikan oksigen dalam keadaan darurat ke kolam pakai oksigen murni dari tangki apakah ada yang pernah mencoba?

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dhieadiz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

O iya.. Merek inverter yang saya pakai merek paco. Coba nanti saya foto dan saya posting ya

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> @mrbunta - oh ya sorry Pak.  yang ada built in battery namanya UPS


kalau UPS ini ada timer nya setau saya. meski batery ga abis dia tetap mati.

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

> photo inverter dan charger
> 
> 
> kolam dengan inverter


Akinya ditaruh di atas filter ya, dry-cell? Klo aki biasa, hati2 waktu mengisi air aki jangan sampai luber dan turun ke bawah..

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iswardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agus Budianto Aldo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## t0ya wijaya

om daerah mn? 
kalau jkt saya ad jual aki nya

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## t0ya wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

gilih genset juga   :Frog:

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Inverter aman om
Dan friendly ke alat

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> om pakai aki kering atau basah? ada pengaruhnya?


Om Owi, pakai aki basah....

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DhimarS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

